# WHat are the pre-requistes to obtain a direct grant?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Alright, so I have submitted the Visa application (subclass 189) and paid the fee as well. Now I need to upload documents to back up claims for all my points. I want to try for a direct grant, so I have already scheduled appointments for PCC and medicals this week. I'm claiming points for the following:-
1) Age
2) English skills
3) Qualifications

I submitted the application on 23rd January. So what is the latest by which I should upload all the necessary documents, so that I may become eligible for a direct grant? Also, on what basis are people awarded direct grants, as opposed to intervention by a case officer?

Since I'm not claiming any points for work experience (less than 3 years), I don't need to upload any documents related to my employment. But does this prevent me from getting a direct grant? 

Looking forward to responses from people who managed to obtain direct grants, as well as those who have an idea of what needs to be done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

just go with the flow..upload docs according to the checklist..if a doc is needed,the CO will request it. only worry if u got smthg to hide. in all cases,COs are assigned.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> just go with the flow..upload docs according to the checklist..if a doc is needed,the CO will request it. only worry if u got smthg to hide. in all cases,COs are assigned.


Thanks for your response. So should I upload ALL documents in the checklist even if I'm not claiming points for them, like my employment? Because the members here mentioned that if I'm not claiming points for any aspect, then the CO just ignores whatever documents I have uploaded for that. The checklist is quite generic. 

And if COs are assigned in all cases, how are some people able to obtain direct grants within 8 or 9 weeks of lodging the application?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

well in my case i mentionned i worked for company xyz despite not claiming any points and i still uploaded the documents. Someone can clarify if all the docs are needed when not claiming points.

people get direct grants because they have all their documents uploaded and no additional documents are required from them. CO verifies them and grants the visa. If there was no one to check it, you could get away with uploading falsified documents. there is nthg like ''direct grant without a CO assigned''


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

upload all that is required, do medicals, do pcc upload form 80 for all adults, this is the only way to get a direct grant.

If you get contacted by co then its not direct grant.

Upload as much supporting documents in chronological order, so its easy for co to vet thru with out any doubts.

Only color scans or if black n white get them notarized. 

Dont lie/fake/overstate anything

If in doubt they need the document just upload it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> upload all that is required, do medicals, do pcc upload form 80 for all adults, this is the only way to get a direct grant.
> 
> If you get contacted by co then its not direct grant.
> 
> ...


Well.....it is clearly mentioned on their website that 'Documents supporting your claims for points". I work in a startup where I have no proper documentation to support my work experience. That's the reason I didn't claim points for work experience (by indicating that my work experience is less than 3 years). I made up for it by claiming 20 points in English language test. So is there a chance of the CO asking for work experience documents in spite of me not claiming points? That would be disastrous for me and defeat the very purpose of me not claiming points.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> well in my case i mentionned i worked for company xyz despite not claiming any points and i still uploaded the documents. Someone can clarify if all the docs are needed when not claiming points.
> 
> people get direct grants because they have all their documents uploaded and no additional documents are required from them. CO verifies them and grants the visa. If there was no one to check it, you could get away with uploading falsified documents. there is nthg like ''direct grant without a CO assigned''


I thought that the application would be reviewed by a human before assigning a case officer. 

Anyway, I did not claim points for work experience on purpose (indicated less than 3 years) because I work in a startup and my documents aren't really proper. So is there a chance of the CO asking for work experience documents even if I don't claim points for that?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I thought that the application would be reviewed by a human before assigning a case officer.
> 
> Anyway, I did not claim points for work experience on purpose (indicated less than 3 years) because I work in a startup and my documents aren't really proper. So is there a chance of the CO asking for work experience documents even if I don't claim points for that?


You seem to be confused how the process works.. direct grant simply means when the case officer is assigned, he looks at all your documents and everything is OK and immediately approves the grant... 

a not direct grant or whatever term you wanna cal it.. means a CO is assigned and some documents are missing, so they are not satisfied with the application and contact the applicant to request further information...

whatever type of grant, indirect or direct, a CO is always assigned


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I thought that the application would be reviewed by a human before assigning a case officer.


and a Case officer IS human...


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@funkyzoom, there is a team of officers who reviews your documents. If they find everything is in order, then they provide you the grant. If they feel additional information is required, then one of the officer contacts you to request that. Internally, all the applicants are handled by a team. So it is slightly misleading when people say that they got grant without any CO allocated. For an applicant it is not visible, but every application is reviewed and scrutinised before granting a visa.

It is very unlikely that DIBP asks for proof for things which your are not claiming points for.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

louisam said:


> @funkyzoom, there is a team of officers who reviews your documents. If they find everything is in order, then they provide you the grant. If they feel additional information is required, then one of the officer contacts you to request that. Internally, all the applicants are handled by a team. So it is slightly misleading when people say that they got grant without any CO allocated. For an applicant it is not visible, but every application is reviewed and scrutinised before granting a visa.
> 
> It is very unlikely that DIBP asks for proof for things which your are not claiming points for.


Yeah.. very easy if your only claiming points for age, english and qualification. It really can't get any simpler than that.. just passport bio, IELTS test report form and a copy of your degree.. because if you're claiming points for other stuff like work experience, its complicated so much more with all the employer references and pay slips etc. well, but I'm not sure if that speeds up the application though.. someone with experience maybe can comment on that?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> You seem to be confused how the process works.. direct grant simply means when the case officer is assigned, he looks at all your documents and everything is OK and immediately approves the grant...
> 
> a not direct grant or whatever term you wanna cal it.. means a CO is assigned and some documents are missing, so they are not satisfied with the application and contact the applicant to request further information...
> 
> whatever type of grant, indirect or direct, a CO is always assigned


Thanks for clarifying it for me! I knew that a human would review the application and then assign a case officer if necessary, but didn't know that both these people would be the same.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for clarifying it for me! I knew that a human would review the application and then assign a case officer if necessary, but didn't know that both these people would be the same.


haha no worries, i wish you all the best.. our circumstances are exactly the same in terms of what we are claiming for points, the only thing is that I'm under 25 years so my points total is 60  good luck


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> @funkyzoom, there is a team of officers who reviews your documents. If they find everything is in order, then they provide you the grant. If they feel additional information is required, then one of the officer contacts you to request that. Internally, all the applicants are handled by a team. So it is slightly misleading when people say that they got grant without any CO allocated. For an applicant it is not visible, but every application is reviewed and scrutinised before granting a visa.
> 
> It is very unlikely that DIBP asks for proof for things which your are not claiming points for.


Thank you for the information! Yeah, it is indeed misleading when people say that they received a direct grant without a CO being allocated.


----------

